# For those who use ZiwiPeak as a treat and/or also feed kibble-can you share?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you tell me how you use it?

I understand how one would feed it at every meal. 

I am interested in learning how those of you who use it as a treat or feed it occasionally do so.

If you feed ZP and also feed kibble do you separate the length of time between each?

I am gone during the day and cannot imagine leaving them with no food so will leave some high quality kibble but would still like to supplement with ZP either as just a treat or as one meal each day if that is possible.

Can you tell me how this has worked or you and how you manage it? Thanks!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no idea but bumping this up for you


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I feed Zoey ZP for her dinner, I feed a little more then the reccomended dose for a whole day and she is still hungry (little pig). I mix it with a bit of warm water and she eats it all and licks her bowl all the way across the floor. She is also free fed on Orijen during the day. And I hear her snack on it late at night sometimes around 11 PM. She does not have a over weight problem that is why I free feed her. I would not free feed her on the ZP as it is a raw and I mix it with water (just a tad) and I wouldn't want it left out. This works great for me as I don't like Zoey being left without food either. And she only poops once per day around 5 PM, perfect when hubby gets home and takes her out. But she uses her pads to pee on during the day.

I would love to do raw but I am one of those that just can't stomach it so ZP is as close as I can get. Remember what works for some does not work for everyone.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I mix ZP with my dogs' Honest Kitchen every so often. I don't measure but I'd say I probably only add a tablespoon or so to their HK. I normally mix in meat (raw or cooked) or canned food so when I mix in ZP I don't add additional meat or canned. So my best guess for ratios would be 1/4 cup of Honest Kitchen with 1 tablespoon of ZP for my chi girls.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks so much! I have definitely learned that we all make difference choices here. Some even vary by baby given weights, tummy tolerance, etc. That is what we all should do-what works best for us and our little ones. 

I have been breaking off tiny pieces from my trial bag to give them as their potty on the pad bribe (hey-I am honest). They love it! At the rate I am giving it, this trial bag will last forever! 

It says on the bag that it can be a topper for kibble or a complete meal. That tells me that I should not have to separate ZP from kibble by any certain number of hours. I think I will get them well situated on the kibble I am changing to and then later try giving them ZP as their their nightly meal.

Thanks again!


----------

